# training Sunshine



## lamba (Jan 22, 2015)

Update on Sunshine (yellow), I have closed off a hallway and was able to get her out of the cage, she flew around and landed on the side of the cage. I used a dowel to get her off of the cage and talked to her. I was with her for about 5 minutes then put her back inside the cage.
This morning my son got her out of the cage and used the dowel, then he was able to get her onto his finger. She only nibbled at his finger, he said it didn't hurt. Then he was able to have her transfer to his other hand (finger) back and forth a couple of times. He put her back into the cage after about 10 minutes, and she wouldn't get off of his finger, but then did.
My son would like to know, while she was on his finger, every time he would talk to her she would open and close her beak. When he stopped talking she would stop. Any idea what this could mean?
We are leaving Sunburst (white) alone for now, because she is more nervous.
They are both now 2 years old, as you can see we have been taking our time with them. Also they both talk up a storm.
Thanks for any input,
lamba


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It sounds like Sunshine is really adjusting and settling in well! She's definitely come out of her shell and surely with her as a good example, Sunburst will follow  

When she nibbles your son's finger, she's telling him she likes him, she's preening him  

Also, when she opens and closes her beak, she's interested in hearing him talk and likes to copy his mouth movements  

It sounds like they're both doing great and we wouldn't mind a few pictures hoto:


----------



## lamba (Jan 22, 2015)

Thank you so much for your input. My son is glad to hear that. We will diffidently post pics soon. We went to Petsmart today and bought a play stand, so we will be using that when we have her out again. Sunburst can be such a bully, after my son put Sunshine back in the cage, Sunburst started pushing her, as if to say, what were you doing with the enemy! lol
Thanks again,
lamba


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

No problem  

Also, I would get another cage to have on hand as a hospital cage and a separation cage, as when both females are in condition they can bicker more than usual and may need to be separated temporarily. In case Sunburst really starts harassing Sunshine (which it doesn't sound like she's doing that, I just thought I'd mention it) it's also good to have a backup cage so separation can happen immediately in case of an argument.


----------



## lamba (Jan 22, 2015)

That is a very good suggestion, I work at Walmart (night stocker) and on my lunch break I went over to the small pet and fish section and noticed a cage for about 15.00, and thought, I should get that. I get 10% off.
I was able to get Sunshine out of the cage (on the dowel) without her trying to fly back in, but once out she flew around and landed on the floor. I was able to get her to step up on my finger and transfer to the other finger. She nibbled on my finger twice, after about a minute she then turned her heard towards the cage and flew to the top of it. So, I figured that was enough in her eyes and put her back in the cage. Oh, while I had her out Sunburst was chirping.
Thank you again for your suggestion.
lamba


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi I am so happy things are going well for you with your two birds. When 
Sunshine was out of the cage Sunburst would of been flock calling to find out where she had gone. try holding some millet in your hand next time to encourage Sunburst to stay longer on your finger.


----------



## lamba (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes about the millet, they will eat it at times while in the cage. Soon we are going to let Sunburst out of the cage. My son has better luck with them as he cleans the cage.
I bought a play stand for them, and Sunshine has already been on it. While there I just sat against the wall and talked to her.
Thank you for your input,
lamba


----------



## lamba (Jan 22, 2015)

*update*

I have had to stop training for awhile because I had to take my dog Daisy (mini schnauzer) to the emergency vets. She has what you call Vestibular Disease (think of standing up and your whole world is spinning around you). Very scary!!!!! She is doing better, goes to the her Vet today for a check up.
Thank you all for your input and this is the best place!!!!
Lamba


----------

